# 3D grafikkarte mit dualscreen



## vsitor (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo

ich habe eine Matrox Milenium G550.
Ich kann leider viele Games nicht zocken, obwohl ich ein 3000MHZ Rechner habe. 
Jetzt will ich mir mal eine Grafikkarte zulegen mit der ich auch 3D Spiele nutzen kann. Ich kann nichtmal Postmortem Spielen, obwohl das extrem alt ist.

Das Problem ist, das ich auf JEDEN fall dualscreen haben will, da ich mit einem Monitor nicht mehr arbeiten kann / will und das arbeiten grössere Priorität hat.

Wer kann mir eine gute 3D Grafikkarte empfehlen die Ähnlich der Matrox G550 ein Dualscreen-Modus besitzt.

Danke


----------



## Goofman (2. Mai 2004)

Also ich würd dir da ne Radeon 9800Pro empfehlen
Aber mittlerweile haben eh die meisten Karten ab der 130€ Dualview
9800Pro weil gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
Mußt halt ein bischen in den online-Shops stöbern.
Denn: Soll sie leise sein, muß sie die ULTRA-Perfomance liefern oder was genau hast du damit vor?
Mfg Goofman


----------



## vsitor (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo und danke 

Also ich mache Musik und viel Grafikbearbeitung (Photoshop, Flash)
die Karte kann ruhig etwas kosten, hauptsache die ist wirklich GUT

Was gibts sonst noch an guten Karten ?
Ist es auch wichtig wieiviel RAM die hat ?
am besten DDR und 256 MB oder ?

Achso, wenn ich zb mit dem Programm "cool 3D" eine Schrift mache
mit Feuer und anderen Plugins versehe und dann zb drehen will, dann
macht der das nicht Flüssig.

Ich habe aber echt nur die besten Komponenten drin, 1,5GB RAM mit einem Asus Board und 400MHZ FSB und der Speicher ist auch auf 400MHZ getaktet.

Also alles vom feinsten, liegt das echt nur an der Grafikkarte ?
Kann man auch 2 Grafikkarten gleichzeitig installieren und dann eine für primäre und eine andere bei bedarf installieren ?
Habe XP prof.
Danke


----------



## Spacemonkey (3. Mai 2004)

Was für Monitore hast du denn?
WEnn du einen mit DVI Eingang und einen mit analogen Eingang hast, dann ist das überhaupt kein Problem.
Zum Beispiel die hier:
Asus Radeon 9800XT/TVD 
Hat TV-In kostet aber auch 439€. Ist aber eine gute Karte.

Bei zwei analogen, muss man schon schauen, da gibts soweit ich weiß nicht sovel Auswahl.

Zwei Karten sollten auch ohne Probleme gehen.


----------



## Goofman (3. Mai 2004)

Das mit 2 analogen ist auch kein Problem, da bei der Grafikkarte ein Adapter von DVI auf analog dabei ist.
Also wenn's wirklich ne sehr gute sein soll, dann kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. die Radeon 9800XT ist echt empfehlenswert.
Und, dass deine Programme da so langsam werden liegt tatsächlich an der Graka, da die Matrox nicht wirklich für 3d gemacht is (ausser vllt die Parhelia)
Mfg Goofman


----------



## vsitor (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo leute,

echt vielen dank.
Da stimmt das es immer einen Umstecker gibt.
War bei der Matrox auch so, ich habe 2 mal Analoge 17".

Da geht ein Kabel auf so ein Analogstecker und ein anderes wird mit einem Umstecker passend gemacht 

Ich kenne mich mit den ganzen 3D kram nicht aus, nur von früher halt die Vodookarten. Da gibts jetzt so viele, Radeon, Nvdia usw.

Was ist zb mit der "Radeon 9600 XT/TVD"

Speicher (MB): 128
RAM-Typ: DDR-RAM
Speicherbusbreite: 128bit
Schnittstelle: AGP
Grafikprozessor: ATI Radeon 9600 XT
Speichertakt: 600MHz (300MHz DDR)
GPU-Takt: 500MHz
RAMDAC: 400MHz
AGP-Standard: 8x/4x/2x
max. Auflösung: 2048x1536 @85Hz
Anschlüsse: 15pol. D-Sub, DVI-I, ViVo
Zubehör: Handbuch, Treiber-CD, TV-Out-Adapter, DVI to VGA-Adapter, Spielebundle, Kabel
Besonderheiten: Direct X® 9.0 und Open GL 2.0 Unterstützung, Smartshader 2.1, Smothvision 2.1, Hydravision, Video Immersion, Fullstream

Die kostet nur 184€, ist die auch ok ?

Eure karte hab ich für 429€bei snogard gesehen.
Der Grafikchip ist doch der gleiche, ist das nur wegen dem Speicher ?
Wozu braucht eine Grafikkarte Speicher, hab doch genug RAM 

Danke


----------



## Goofman (7. Mai 2004)

Hi Vsitor

Eben weil die 9800XT soviel kostet hab ich dir zur Radeon 9800 Pro geraten. Die kostet zur Zeit  ca 200€ und ist um längen besser als ne 9600XT oder 9600Pro

GoofmanPreisvergleich hier 

Mfg  Goofman


----------



## Spacemonkey (8. Mai 2004)

@Visitor

Der Grafikchip ist nicht der gleiche, bei dir ist es der 9600 und bei mir ist es der 9800. *g*
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das bei dir der Preis keine Rolle spielt, da du eh nur so Topteile drin hast.

Aber wenn du nicht soviel ausgeben willst, kannste die 9800 Pro nehmen.
Die 9600 XT TVD ist langsamer als die hat aber dafür  einen Videoeingang.

Ode rdu wartest noch 3 Monate und holst dir den neuen Nvidia für über 500€.


----------

